

A vim plugin that lets you edit PNG and GIF icons - freejoe76
http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1617

======
bengl
I've used this. It only makes sense for very small images. You basically have
to lower your font size down to unreadable levels in order to even _see_ an
image of any reasonable size, much less edit it.

I love vim and like to keep as much of my development environment inside it as
possible, but it's a text editor.

------
remi
Tim Pope is awesome.

~~~
pimeys
Yes he is. We use to say at work for every vim user, that he should select and
download at least half of tpope's plugins.

~~~
jberryman
Yes. To save people a few clicks:

<https://github.com/tpope/>

------
jacobr
This is perfect for small icon tweaks!

Monochrome icons worked pretty well in regular Vim, but otherwise make sure to
open the images with GVim.

------
jacobr
Does anyone know of a script capable of converting an image to XPM before
diffing in version control?

~~~
jacobr
It was easy:

.git/config:

    
    
        [diff "xpm"]
            textconv = bin/img2xpm.sh 
    

bin/img2xpm.sh:

    
    
        #!/bin/sh
        convert $1 xpm:-
    

.gitattributes:

    
    
        *.png diff=xpm

------
xer0x
So much crazy awesome stuff from tpope! ..I'm not going to use this but props!

------
eridius
Very nice. I especially like that it supports plists.

------
singingwolfboy
This kind of frightens me.

